# Has anyone used the Melnor XT4200M oscillating sprinkler?



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with this sprinkler? I saw it recommended by a bunch of people in a Facebook group. https://www.amazon.com/Melnor-Oscillating-Sprinkler-Control-XT4200M/dp/B0017QDHYM

I was thinking about getting 3 or so of these to water the front lawn during overseeding. I currently do a bunch of Hunter MP rotator heads on flow-through stakes but I end up using a ton of hose, always ending up with coiled up hose everywhere and it gets a little chaotic. Plus I don't really feel like tweaking everything and switching out heads -- I could easily spend most of a day trying to get things _just right_.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

My test:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzW-UKVfebU[/media]


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I use the plastic version. I really like them. Pretty good coverage.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> I use the plastic version. I really like them. Pretty good coverage.


Same here. I used it on my renovation 2 years ago and found it quite good. Plenty of adjustments on it.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice, I think I may just bite and order 3 of these to see how they work out. I really don't want to spend so much time messing around with rotator heads and hose this year.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kds said:


> Nice, I think I may just bite and order 3 of these to see how they work out. I really don't want to spend so much time messing around with rotator heads and hose this year.


It would be nice if they were connectable.


----------

